# Colpaccio Manchester United: Gundogan firma nel week end.



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2015)

Uno dei gioielli del sottomarino giallo, Ilkay Gundogan, nella prossima stagione vestirà la casacca del Manchester United. Come riportano Sky Germany e Der Westen, infatti, il centrocampista di origini turche nei prossimi giorni firmerà il contratto che lo legherà ai diavoli rossi. Il prezzo del cartellino si aggira sui 30M di euro.


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2015)

Uno dei pocchi grandissimi centrocampisti che sono acquistabili...
Speriamo ne rimanga uno quando i cinesi avranno il controllo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2015)

Ma porca... uno dei pochi registi seri che potevamo prendere noi. Maledetta cessione della società, la porteranno avanti fino a luglio dove ormai tutte le grandi squadre europee ci avranno ciulàto i migliori giocatori. Berlusconi sei un cancro


----------



## Frikez (24 Aprile 2015)

Il centrocampista che mancava a Van Gaal, ottimo inizio


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2015)

Va detto che ancora non si sa se tornerà quello di una volta.


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2015)

In Inghilterra danno anche molto vicini al Mu sia Hummels che Depay


----------



## 666psycho (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Uno dei gioielli del sottomarino giallo, Ilkay Gundogan, nella prossima stagione vestirà la casacca del Manchester United. Come riportano Sky Germany e Der Westen, infatti, il centrocampista di origini turche nei prossimi giorni firmerà il contratto che lo legherà ai diavoli rossi. Il prezzo del cartellino si aggira sui 30M di euro.



ma io non capisco... come fa a firmare un contratto se il calcio mercato non é ancora aperto?? io non ci capisco più niente..


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Uno dei gioielli del sottomarino giallo, Ilkay Gundogan, nella prossima stagione vestirà la casacca del Manchester United. Come riportano Sky Germany e Der Westen, infatti, il centrocampista di origini turche nei prossimi giorni firmerà il contratto che lo legherà ai diavoli rossi. Il prezzo del cartellino si aggira sui 30M di euro.



Un Gundogan al 100% è un giocatorone,vediamo se hanno azzeccato l'affare 
P.S. I tifosi dello United sono molto contenti anche perché si spendono "solo" 30 milioni. Rendiamoci conto di come siamo messi


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma io non capisco... come fa a firmare un contratto se il calcio mercato non é ancora aperto?? io non ci capisco più niente..



La cessione la puoi firmare , semplicemente non puoi depositare il contratto perciò formalmente il giocatore è del borussia fino al 30 giugno o se preferisci è del Manchester dal 1 luglio .


----------



## Dexter (25 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra danno anche molto vicini al Mu sia Hummels che Depay



Mancano Verratti e Cavani


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mancano Verratti e Cavani



 

Verratti la vedo dura, Cavani è fattibile perché se ne andrà probabilmente da Parigi.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> La cessione la puoi firmare , semplicemente non puoi depositare il contratto perciò formalmente il giocatore è del borussia fino al 30 giugno o se preferisci è del Manchester dal 1 luglio .




ok grazie! ma perché noi non facciamo mai ste cose?


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ok grazie! ma perché noi non facciamo mai ste cose?



Perchè siamo dei poveri pezzenti


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perchè siamo dei poveri pezzenti



forse Galliani non é a conoscenza di questa cosa...


----------



## Marchisio89 (25 Aprile 2015)

Se torna ai livelli di prima é un acquistone.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra danno anche molto vicini al Mu sia Hummels che Depay



Sarebbero due colpacci clamorosi, ma meno di 60 non li spendono


----------



## ralf (25 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Uno dei gioielli del sottomarino giallo, Ilkay Gundogan, nella prossima stagione vestirà la casacca del Manchester United. Come riportano Sky Germany e Der Westen, infatti, il centrocampista di origini turche nei prossimi giorni firmerà il contratto che lo legherà ai diavoli rossi. Il prezzo del cartellino si aggira sui 30M di euro.



Comunque 30 M per il Gundogan di oggi sono veramente troppi,in Inghilterra sanno solo strapagare i giocatori...


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2015)

Ed io non capisco ancora come ci si possa ispirare a realtà come Dortmund e Atletico Madrid, fiabe destinate a durare poco e nulla. Nostri dirigenti lo fanno, alcuni tifosi addirittura invidiano quei club. Mah.

Ad ogni modo se torna il giocatore che era prima del grave infortunio è un signor giocatore.


----------



## Torros (25 Aprile 2015)

Noi non possiamo prendere nessuno di grande, finché non torniamo nell'Europa che conta, anche se il cinese o quelle che è cominciasse a buttare soldi a palate e ci credo poco.


Cmq il FPF finanziario si è rivelato la buffonata che è sempre stato, un modo per limitare l'ascesa dei nuovi ricchi che non hanno nessun tipo di debito con nessuno e spianare la strada alle vecchie potenze indebitate fino al collo.
Questo vale anche per noi, Bee o lee non potranno investire grosse somme nei primi anni, il Milan rimarrà nei bassifondi ancora per tanti anni. 

Tra l'altro trovo fastidioso che una città cosi brutta e insignificante come Manchester abbia un club cosi potente, mentre altre come Parigi, Londra, Roma o Berlino siano rimaste per tanti anni il nulla assoluto o continuano ad esserlo come Berlino.


----------



## cremone (25 Aprile 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Noi non possiamo prendere nessuno di grande, finché non torniamo nell'Europa che conta, anche se il cinese o quelle che è cominciasse a buttare soldi a palate e ci credo poco.
> 
> 
> Cmq il FPF finanziario si è rivelato la buffonata che è sempre stato, un modo per limitare l'ascesa dei nuovi ricchi che non hanno nessun tipo di debito con nessuno e spianare la strada alle vecchie potenze indebitate fino al collo.
> ...



I limiti si possono aggirare grazie alle sponsorizzazioni


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Aprile 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Noi non possiamo prendere nessuno di grande, finché non torniamo nell'Europa che conta, anche se il cinese o quelle che è cominciasse a buttare soldi a palate e ci credo poco.
> 
> 
> Cmq il FPF finanziario si è rivelato la buffonata che è sempre stato, un modo per limitare l'ascesa dei nuovi ricchi che non hanno nessun tipo di debito con nessuno e spianare la strada alle vecchie potenze indebitate fino al collo.
> ...



Wow, che ottimista


----------



## TheZio (25 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed io non capisco ancora come ci si possa ispirare a realtà come Dortmund e Atletico Madrid, fiabe destinate a durare poco e nulla. Nostri dirigenti lo fanno, alcuni tifosi addirittura invidiano quei club. Mah.
> 
> Ad ogni modo se torna il giocatore che era prima del grave infortunio è un signor giocatore.



Quoto! L ideale è un bel gruppo di italiani con un 4-5 Campioni...


----------

